# Heartbroken



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 25, 2011)

Last night we had to let our youngest cat, Pepper, cross the bridge. Pepper was only a year old, and had been found by us as an 8 to 10 week old kitten abandoned by some jerk. 

 It just is not fair that he had so short a life, 

 My youngest child is taking the loss the hardest,


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sorry.

It's amazing how quick we get so attached.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Oct 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you


----------



## elevan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 26, 2011)

My heartfelt condolence to your daughter for her loss.  The first "animal love" always hurts.  And know Mom's hurt when their children hurt.


----------

